# Fitch's Rose Hair Oil



## wega1126 (May 4, 2004)

Any idea how old this bottle of Fitch's Rose Hair Oil is?

 Thanks.
 Cassie Strickland


----------



## maineahh62 (May 4, 2004)

hello wega1126, my guess on your bottle would be the 50's era and this is just a guess, there are member's here who i'm sure can give you a better answer, some info i found about fitch's bottle's and i am not sure if they relate to your fitch's.

 this from ask digger's site,

 B1kall I have a green bottle the bottom is marked Fitch it is rectangular in shape and is 4 1/2" tall by 2" wide it has no cap or cover . can you tell me what was in this bottle its age and value? It also has a oval mouth. Thanks Blkal1

 There was a Fitch Perfumer in Des Moines in the 1920s. . An A. Perley Fitch & Co. in Concord New Hampshire making Fitch's Digestive Compound. There was a Fitch's Quinine Hair Tonic made by Fitch & Co. in Boone, Iowa in 1916.

 number 102 on this site.

Fitch's Ideal Dandruff Cure 

F. W. Fitch toilet water bottle

F.W. Fitch Co Barber Shop Hair Tonic Bottle


----------



## wega1126 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for your response.

 The label reads Des Moines, Iowa and has _Fitch's_ across the bottom.  The top has Fitch's on it as well.  

 Thanks again.
 Cassie Strickland


----------

